# What kind of piranha?



## tyson

Hi. What kind of piranha is it?


----------



## Joga Bonito

rhom


----------



## corbypete

with a red belly??


----------



## tyson

What is it?


----------



## redbellyjx ©

corbypete said:


> with a red belly??
> [snapback]1082877[/snapback]​












what you talking bout meng. rhoms can have redbellys. looks like a rhom to me


----------



## oojit

Most definately a rhom.


----------



## corbypete

oh its a rhom alright, but never seen ared bellied one before...


----------



## taylorhedrich

corbypete said:


> oh its a rhom alright, but never seen ared bellied one before...
> [snapback]1083221[/snapback]​


Me neither. Are they very common?


----------



## corbypete

maybe someone cross bred


----------



## kove32

Mine has a red belly.


----------



## zygapophysis

There can be rhoms with red bellys, it doesnt mean it will be there for life. They may change color due to the setting its in or age.


----------



## piranhapisces

mine used to have a red belly when it was younger


----------



## tyson

Thanks.I know with certainty that it is a rhombeus now. in fact I bought it from sharkaquarium for rhombeus of the peru' and do not think that george are blundered


----------



## PuffPiff

if you knew then why did you ask?


----------



## blindside

deffo rhom, i think that red belly is due to his age, and he will probably lose that as he gets older / larger

ian


----------



## jan

I would say a rhombeus also







When it gets older the red will fade away and he will turn darker.


----------



## tyson

It is a black rhombeus of peru' or black diamond?


----------



## doctorvtec

It's a Rhom, with a Red Belly.


----------



## tyson

But it isn't black rhombeus?It never became black?Shark buy it for black rhombeus from perù.


----------



## supragtsxr

I don't care what it is...it looks great!!!


----------



## dynasty691

rhom


----------



## doctorvtec

Any Rhom will be light colored if you have light colored gravel.

They do not get "black" until they get much bigger.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

to id forum


----------



## waspride

Looks like a rhom but i also very similar to a full grown altuvie.


----------



## tyson

is it an altuvie or a rhombeus?What is the differernce?


----------



## waspride

Wait for frank. Im sure he could give you a better answer than I.


----------



## Killa RedZ

I think its a rhom


----------



## elTwitcho

It's not an altuvie or compressus, it's just a rhom.


----------



## GoJamieGo

I wanna say rhom but something about it looks like an altuvei.


----------



## Serygo

Thats one interesting looking rhom if it surely is a rhom... I have never seen a rhom with a concave forehead... only flat.


----------



## GoJamieGo

Serygo said:


> Thats one interesting looking rhom if it surely is a rhom... I have never seen a rhom with a concave forehead... only flat.
> [snapback]1088291[/snapback]​


Exactly









The mouth is also pointed upwards like a altuvei


----------



## GoJamieGo

Its a altuvei.... Head profile, orange eyes, overall color and mouth pointed upwards are common features of a altuvei. Check out OPEFE.


----------



## tyson

It 'have also snake skin.George fear sell me by black serrasalmus rhombeus from peru'


----------



## Fomoris

I think it's a S. altuvei


----------



## tyson

My piranha has snake skin and is of 6" that means that will grow still, while the altuvie does not arrive greatest to 6"-7"?


----------



## b_ack51

The rhom is from Peru. So probably its a Peruvian Rhom. And yes they can have red bellies.


----------



## b-unit34

rhom


----------



## tyson

Here other three pics after that it has acclimated


----------



## EmperoR

E' bello Tyson, mi sembra anche + scuro, ha in iziato a mangiare???
I miei piccolli sembrano cresciuti di qualche mm, mangiano che è un piacere, purtroppo solo pesce!
Gli stò dando pezzetti di moglia, triglia, rana pescatrice, sarago per la maggior parte presi da me, + freschi di così...
Come faccio ad abituarli al mangime?????
Marco

It is attractive Tyson, seems me also + darkness, began to eat??? The mine small they seem grown of some mm, they eat that it is a pleasure, unfortunately alone fish! They eat pieces of you it it, mullet, frog fisherman, bream for most taken from me, + fresh of so.. How do I do to get used them to the fodder? ???? 
Ciao
Marco



tyson said:


> Here other three pics after that it has acclimated
> [snapback]1094001[/snapback]​


----------



## EmperoR

E' bello Tyson, mi sembra anche + scuro, ha in iziato a mangiare???
I miei piccolli sembrano cresciuti di qualche mm, mangiano che è un piacere, purtroppo solo pesce!
Gli stò dando pezzetti di moglia, triglia, rana pescatrice, sarago per la maggior parte presi da me, + freschi di così...
Come faccio ad abituarli al mangime?????
Marco

It is attractive Tyson, seems me also + darkness, began to eat??? The mine small they seem grown of some mm, they eat that it is a pleasure, unfortunately alone fish! They eat pieces of you it it, mullet, frog fisherman, bream for most taken from me, + fresh of so.. How do I do to get used them to the fodder? ???? 
Ciao
Marco



tyson said:


> Here other three pics after that it has acclimated
> [snapback]1094001[/snapback]​


----------



## EmperoR

E' bello Tyson, mi sembra anche + scuro, ha in iziato a mangiare???
I miei piccolli sembrano cresciuti di qualche mm, mangiano che è un piacere, purtroppo solo pesce!
Gli stò dando pezzetti di moglia, triglia, rana pescatrice, sarago per la maggior parte presi da me, + freschi di così...
Come faccio ad abituarli al mangime?????
Marco

It is attractive Tyson, seems me also + darkness, has in iziato to eat??? My little seem grown of some mm, eat that is a pleasure, unfortunately alone fish! They eat pieces of mostella, mullet, frog fisherman, bream for most taken from me, + fresh of so.. How do I do to get used them to the fodder? ???? 
Ciao
Marco



tyson said:


> Here other three pics after that it has acclimated
> [snapback]1094001[/snapback]​


----------



## tyson

EmperoR si si è scurito.Ancora non mangia.Dagli il mangi,e,se non mangiano non gli dai altro,poi il giorno dopo gli dai un 'altra vola il mangime e se non lo mangiano glielo ridai il giorno dopo finchè non lo mangiano.Comunque se gli vari la dieta e aggiungi anche delle vitamine in gocce non è necessario dargli il mangime

EmperoR it has darkened itself. Still doesn't eat. From The the fodder, and, if do do eat him from the other, then the next day him from the an 'other time the fodder and if eat it their I gave again it the next day finchè eat it. However if the varieties the diet and you add also of the vitamins in drops is not necessary to give them the fodder.


----------



## Rikimaru

nice specimen!!!!


----------



## evermore

HEY JUST WONDERING IF WE CAN GET A ID ON THIS FISH FRANK????? THANKS


----------



## tyson

Someone it has some pics of rhombeus with the red belly? can post them?


----------

